# Please help :-(



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi 

I got a BFP yesterday but when I went to the toilet just I have a bit of blood. Called the clinic and they said it can be common and to just keep an eye on it. 

I'm so scared something's wrong. Has anyone else had this?? X


----------



## lexx7 (Oct 19, 2011)

I haven't any personal experience, but my neighbour (who has kindly done nearly all of my injections bless her), told me how in both of her pregnancies, she had bleeding at the start and it was all fine    She has 2 lovely little girls    She had early scans but she was all good    From what I can gather, bleeding in earlly pregnancy is very very common but I do understand your worry - you have waited a long long time for this (same amount of time as me   ) and it's only natural.  Take comfort in what the clinic said, but if it does continue and you are worried, go and see them or ask about going to your local epu.  

I'm sure you and bump are just fine - take it easy


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Hun. 

I haven't had anything since but it's just scared me so much. Got back into bed and relaxing. I'm not having any cramps or anything so I'm hoping that was that??!

Xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey hope82  as long your not having any cramp or backache your fine and congrats  If I was you I would stay in bed to rest for few day and put your feet up and start reading or watch film to keep your mind sane.
Becky7 xx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Morning ladies, 

Had no more spotting yesterday after the little spot yesterday morning but went to the loo this morning around the same time and there was a little bit more. 

I'm not in pain or having terrible cramps or anything
Need some reassuring please. After 5 years of trying this is our first baby and surly it can't be over yet!

My boobs are tingling and feel like they have got bigger and still having waves of sickness. I know this sounds silly but because I've had a tiny bleed it's making me think I'm not pregnant anymore   (I am still aren't I)

Xxx


----------



## lexx7 (Oct 19, 2011)

I can only give you my neighbours experience - she had spotting for the first week after her bfp with both her daughters and all ok.  

Ring the clinic if your concerned and also (if you haven't already), arrange to go to your local epu and also arrange a 6 week scan.

I'm sure your just fine    stay


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hope...Please try and be calm...I know easier said than done!! But this is extremely common and could very easily be implantation bleeding. That little embryo is still burrowing and getting comfy in there!! Nothing anyone will say will make the worry go away completely for you until you see that little heartbeat in two weeks time. I am keeping everything crossed for you that the next 8 months are less stressful for you.


Jan X


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks so much hun. 

Can you still get implantation bleed after your BFP. 

Thanks again you've made me feel a lit better by saying it's common x


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

Hello,


I had a little bit of red spotting twice after I had my BFP and had an early scan at 5+6. I know it is worrying and I was beside myself but as you can see it all worked out for me.


Just try and rest and do as little as possible to allow the emby to get nice and comfy. Lots of rest and sloppy DVDs for you this weekend and my best wishes that everything goes well for you.


xxx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ah thanks so much for your reply. I've been in bed all day and just relaxing all weekend  

Thanks again I feel a lot better and congratulations to you xxx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Well I did another test this morning and it says I am now pregnant 2-3 weeks (was 1-2 weeks OTD) so that's a good sign isn't it It shows that my HCG level is rising??

I'm still getting pinky red discharge. Nothing really on my pad but just when I wipe. The past 2 days it's just been on a morning and I have rested all day and there is nothing after but today I have had to go out and there is a bit more but only when I wipe. No terrible cramps and still feel good. 

Do you think it's ok? (need some reassurance) xxx


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Hope, you poor thing , it's such a worry isn't it but as everyone says it can be perfectly normal in early pregnancy so I think you're probaly doing the right thing by trying to rest up and take it as easy as you can and hopefully it'll settle down for you.

Take care,     . MV


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey Hope, just seen this post. I hope you are doing ok? Has the sorting stopped yet? I keep getting cramps and am getting paranoid about that. My OTD is today but we did the blood rest when at the clinic on Thurs and the results came back positive yesterday. Im getting paranoid thAt the cramps mean AF is going to show when she normally would on 16dpo - this would be Monday. Am saving my CB digi test for then to reassure myself. How are you feeling? Did you call your clinic as well to ask their guidance? xxx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah I'm still spotting a little bit. Pinky discharge when I wipe. No pain or anything?? I've read a lot on here and spoke to a few ppl and it does seem to be very common. More than likely the baby implanting further into my uterus so I'm not as worried as I was. Plus my test said 2-3 weeks today so my HCG has risen. 
I wouldn't worry to much about the cramps hun. All very normal. I thought the treatment was the mist worrying part but that was a breeze lol. 
Already love this little baby and don't know what I'd do if anything happened  just taking the advice that it's very common so not going to stress xxx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Yep - definitely the right thing to do - keep relaxed, it's very common. I am also resting this weekend just to be on the safe side - its still very early days for us...  

Look after yourself xxx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

And you hun, and don't stress about the cramps. All my friends had them like AF was going to come on. It's normal. 

I've only just woken up lol. Could get used to this tiredness  

Xxx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Ha ha... I'm really crap at sleeping in the day but I'm hoping I'll be so tired that I'll sleep well tonight x


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Lost our baby xxx so upset xxx


----------



## Mistygal (Nov 19, 2010)

Hope.     


So very sad . Thinking of you. X x x


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

I saw this devastating news on the pregnancy pages - I'm so so sorry, I cannot even imagine. I am very newly pg and your posts have made us really worry, how cruel life can be. 

    

xx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Hon, I'm so so sorry.     I can't imagine how you are feeling. I wish there was something useful I could say. Keep strong and rest & recover together. Im thinking of you xxx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for all your support ladies. 
It has really been a rollercoaster the past week but I just have to put trust in the fact that everything happens for a reason. And although it's cruel what has happened at least I was pregnant. I got to see those words on that test and see those 2 lines. Something I never thought I'd see. 
I have called the clinic and told them and they are sending me info about FET as we have 2 blast's. Think we might try naturally for the next couple of months as they said you can be more fertile?

Hope all you lovely ladies have a happy and healthy 9 months and the rest who are still on the longest 2ww of you're life I hope you get the BFP you deserve. 

Xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

hope82         massive hug


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------

